# Training Books and Videos



## potshot (Mar 16, 2004)

What are your favorite training books and videos and why? I like the following:

For puppies:

Jackie Mertens Sound Beginnigns (video)
Water Dog (video), not the book
Finished Dog
Tri-tronics Retriever Training

For dogs:
the above, plus

Top Dog I and II (videos) and accompanying book
10 minute retriever
Smartfetch (at least the first part)
Spencers Blind Drills
Spencer's Marking Drills
Spencer's Retriever Test Training


I am undecided on the following:

Smartwork
Smartfetch (i havent studied the part after teaching the fetch command yet)
milner's retriever training for duck hunter
Spencer's training retrievers for marsh and meadows (although i like Spencer's writing style the best)
Quinn's Working Retrievers (because i haven't read it --i ordered it about a week ago from amazon, but it's not yet arrived)
Lardy's Total Retriever Training


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

My mom always told me that if I didn't have anything nice to say don't say anything. 

I like all of Evan's books, and I also enjoy and have learned from the Dahl's book. I have learned the most from the Lardy material including his articles and videos.

Thats my 2 cents worth,
Mike Peters


----------



## GA labman (Apr 12, 2004)

Evans books. Everything is laid out simple for a beginner like myself.


----------



## chasd (Nov 20, 2003)

Lardy with the Video is good ONCE you understand the jargon of this game. I was a newby when I got the lardy material and trying to understand it gave me a headache. I then went to Evan Grahams smartworks and found it easy to understand but once I got to the complicated marking and handling drills Evans book was a bit confusing so I crossed back to Lardy because it had a video which makes it easier. Now if Graham had videos to go along with his books................


----------

